# Do You LEave Your Sewing Machine Plugged In?



## ahdoula (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 6 year old, 3.5 year old and a non mobile infant. Right now I leave my sewing machine plugged in all the time-but I am wondering if I should start unplugging it when not in use?

What do other people do?


----------



## puddingpop (Feb 1, 2004)

I usually keep it unplugged (I have a very curious 2-year-old).


----------



## sandygirl (Oct 27, 2007)

I do, but I won't be any longer. I have a very mobile 13mo who just learned how to open doors







:


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

I keep mine unplugged and up high, just as I do with all fun and interesting things that toddlers should not touch (I have a climber)


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

I keep mine plugged in, but OFF. The outlet it's plugged into is very difficult to get to (the only one in the room). I have a cover over my machine, though, so my kiddos have not been at all tempted to touch it, and when it's on and in use, I am very careful to teach them about not touching it, why, what could happen, etc. So far it's been effective.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd say off. When I was about four, I got curious about my Mom's sewing machine and I turned it on and, for whatever reason, stuck my finger under the needle. In short, I sewed my finger. I still have a little scar on my finger, if I look real closely. Chances are, your children will leave it alone, but I'd unplug it anyways. What can it hurt, keeping it unplugged?


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I unplug mine mainly to protect it from power surges but also on the off chance that my 3 and 5 year olds decide to touch it. Such a simple thing to do and everyone is protected.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

I keep mine unplugged and covered when not in use. DS is good about leaving it alone but DD is Little Miss Curious so it's in her best interest that I unplug it.


----------



## jauncourt (Mar 15, 2007)

I leave my cord plugged in all the time, because the outlet is safely behind a stack of fabric totes. - HOWEVER, I use the same cord/pedal for both my serger and sewing machine, so it is usually not attached to machine when they aren't in use, and both have work light switches that also inactivate the circuit to the motor, so I can switch them off if I have to stop temporarily.

My older machine, which I left at my mom's, does not have this feature, and it is only 10 years old, so keeping the switches off isn't always an option. With that machine (I kept it as a spare - good thing, too, my new machine was out of commission for a year!-, but's really heavy duty and I've loaned it to my mom as a portable), I always just unplugged the cord from the machine to inactivate it when I had to step away, unless I had it on a power strip with a switch.

Oh, also, my machines are on a rectangular lazy susan (small workspace, need to quickly switch), and I can turn it sideways adn push it alll the way back against the wall when I'm not working with the machines, thereby making the needles less accessible.

Honestly, I have a bigger problem keeping them out of my worktable's drawers and the thread spool drawer in particular.









Maura


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I got my mom's sewing machine needle stuck in my finger when I was a toddler. She said she was really freaked since she didn't know which way to turn the knob to raise the needle rather than push it further in.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

When I was borrowing a friend's machine I kept it unplugged. I think its a good idea to keep it off when not in use and dd was really curious about it.


----------

